# Earthy Metallica (steps and pics)



## vanessagarcia (Aug 9, 2007)

*What I used:*

*Eyes:* Revlon's "White Whisper" all over the lid, MAC's Vex, L'Oreal HIP Pigment in "Restless", Milani Eyeshadow Palette "Earthy Delights", Revlon's Colorstay "Black" eyeliner, L'Oreals Telescopic Mascara
*
Face:* KT Naturals Mineral Foundation in Medium Warm Beige, Blush is Physician's Formula Bronzer

*Lips: *Primed with Laura Geller's Lip Primer and Neutrogena Lipgloss in "Coy".

Here are the basic steps I used to create the Metallica Look from a few days ago. 

*Step 1:* I put my highlighting base first all over my ENTIRE lid, you can use any light color. (I used Revlon's White Whisper)






*Step 2:* Using a spong-tip applicator for better control and pigmentation, I then apply the antique gold eyeshadow from the lashline to slightly above my crease.






*Step 3:* I then add more shimmer and highlight using the HIP Pigment in "Restless".











*Step 4:* Using a black Kohl Eyeliner, I apply it to my lashline and using a SMUDGE BRUSH, I then smudge it across my lash line.






*Step 5:* Add mascara and line the bottom....(I used L'Oreals Telescopic Mascara)


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 9, 2007)

Real nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good tut by the way! very helpful


----------



## apharo86 (Aug 9, 2007)

so so pretty.
using the smudge brush never seems to work for me. I just seem to make a mess out of my eyeliner. but this is gorgeous. nice work!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 9, 2007)

I love it... a great metallic smokey eye!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 9, 2007)

Simple yet beautiful!!


----------



## user79 (Aug 10, 2007)

Very flattering.


----------



## breathless (Aug 11, 2007)

this is gorgeous! and you're adorable!


----------



## macface (Aug 11, 2007)

so pretty what brand of eyeshadow are you wearing Loreal or mac?I know it sounds dumb.


----------



## vanessagarcia (Aug 11, 2007)

its milani's eyeshadow palette in "earthy delights"...gorgeous colors!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_so pretty what brand of eyeshadow are you wearing Loreal or mac?I know it sounds dumb._


----------



## frocher (Aug 11, 2007)

This is beautiful on you.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Aug 11, 2007)

Loverly


----------



## TeaCup (Aug 11, 2007)

You're so polished and pretty!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 11, 2007)

I love the colours.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 11, 2007)

*That's *really* pretty!!!!  I will try this look using some different things 'cause I don't have the products you used (maybe I'll purchase the HIP Pigment..it's very pretty)...I could probably use the Rushmetal Pigs. for this, too! (well, one or two of 'em
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Thanks!*


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 12, 2007)

You're so beautiful. The eyeshadow looks amazing.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow... so simple and pretty. I must try it!


----------



## Emmi (Aug 13, 2007)

You ook gorgeous. i have to try this out


----------



## Fizzy_Pop (Aug 14, 2007)

You make it look so simple, this is such a pretty look!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 14, 2007)

gorgeous! love the blending!


----------



## C1NDY (Aug 14, 2007)

wow, your lashes are LONG!! love it <3


----------



## Madeleine (Aug 15, 2007)

Beautifly blended!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 15, 2007)

wow that looks gorgeous!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 19, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------

